# prikolizm



## Cafallemy (Nov 22, 2011)

Fond nightingale on a cockroach , a man - in a flattering speech.


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 22, 2011)

:huh:


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 22, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 22, 2011)

.


----------

